# My Ratcliffe Order arrived



## Gideon (Aug 31, 2006)

Well I got my order from Paul yesterday, and the plants are lovely.

This is what I got...

*Paph Species*
lowii ('Dragonfly' AM/AOS x 'Select')
malipoense ('Green Giant' x 'Giant Stripe')...*IN BUD*
micranthum ('Wild Rose' x 'Ethereal')
haynaldianum
tigrinum

*Paph Hybrids*
Black Maude (Maudiae 'Midnight', vini, x Black Rook 'Sam Isaacs') 
Deedmannianum (spicerianum x chamberlainianum)
Golddollar (primulinum var. aureum x armeniacum) 
Spicy Henry (henryanum x spicerianum)
Varuna (venustum x wardii 'Select') 
Bel Royal (philippinense var. roebbelinii 'Serpent' x kolopakingii 'Richard') 
Berenice (philippinense 'Victory' x lowii ('Limrick' x 'Hunabu') 
(Booth's Strap Leaf x sanderianum)
(haynaldianum 'Kos' x Pinocchio 'Halo')
(haynaldianum 'Select' x supardii 'Leader')
Isabel Booth (Lady Isabel 'Rose Bouquet x philippinense var roebbelinii -A World of Orchids' AM/AOS)
Lebaudianum (haynaldianum 'Kos' x philippinense 'Ben's Select') 
Moustache (Saint Swithin 'Angelica' x philippinense 'Victory')
(Moustache 'Sand Hill' x sanderianum) 

And 2 free gifts...a Paph (Saint Swithin '15th July' AM/RHS x moquettianum 'Loriet' AM/AOS) and
Phragmipedium Olaf Gruss (besseae x pearcei)

And to top it off DavidM gave me a 
Paph wardii forma album
Paph (Moustache 'Sand Hill' x sanderianum)
and Paph (Oberhausens Diament x philippinense #4 'Snowy')


----------



## Marco (Aug 31, 2006)

That is a serious haul Gideon. :clap: I can't wait to see pictures of their blooms.


----------



## Heather (Aug 31, 2006)

Score, dude! 
Nice choices...You have a helluva collection there Gideon. Such the role model! :clap:


----------



## ScottMcC (Aug 31, 2006)

In one day, you bought as many orchids as I have. Good job dude! Now lets see some pics!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2006)

What a great group of plants you purchased!


----------



## Greenpaph (Aug 31, 2006)

Gideon,

That is fantastic! Congratulations and we look forward to the flower posts!

thanks


----------



## Stephan (Sep 1, 2006)

Dude

That's one nice collection all by itself.


Cheers
Stephan


----------



## DavidM (Sep 2, 2006)

Wow, nice plants, I never saw the haynaldianum or the tigrinum on the list, what size are they?


----------



## NYEric (Sep 14, 2006)

*Good timing*

I am curious, as Paul is shutting down his US operation, did you get the plants from the US or UK? E.


----------



## Gideon (Sep 14, 2006)

I think some of the plants were from the US and some from the UK


----------



## Gideon (Sep 14, 2006)

DavidM said:


> Wow, nice plants, I never saw the haynaldianum or the tigrinum on the list, what size are they?


Sorry I never saw this before, they are large multi growth plants...the haynaldianum was a special order and I ordered the tigrinum way back when it was listed on their website


----------



## NYEric (Sep 15, 2006)

I wonder if I go down to Orlando [it's a cheap flight from NYC] if I could get good deals on plants... Actually, when I post pictures you'll see that I hardly have any room left for plants. However, if Paul specialized in Phrags I would drive down and load up. NO JOKE!


----------



## Heather (Sep 15, 2006)

Unfortunately, Paul emailed me the other day that they're officially closed, having sold off or sent the plants to the UK already. They leave on 9/28.


----------

